# sheetrock over ceramic tile



## Vegas Sparky (Jan 6, 2015)

Screwing all those fasteners into existing tile will be noisy. Worrying about things falling off the wall can be overcome with some communication, and planning. Glueing drywall to tile is just plain poor practice, especially on a commercial project. 

Build a new wall in front of the old wall, or schedule some time, demo the wall, and do it right. Is that too messy, and expensive?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

jameslamoureux said:


> I am a commercial remodeling contractor and I have a 22' long wall by 10 height that has ceramic tile over sheetrock and metal studs. I need to have the wall with new sheetrock but would not like to go through the demolition process of removing the ceramic tile, replacing the sheetrock underneath and finishing ready for paint. there is a restaurant on the other side of this demising(separating) wall and the removal would be very noisy and the vibration could cause items to fall that are attached to the wall in the restaurant.
> I am looking for the best way to laminate a 1/4" layer of sheetrock over the tile. drill and screw, or a combination of glue and mechanical fasteners. Any suggestions?


Silly idea, remove the tile first.


----------

